

CSS3 Transition - a simple slider demo - gren
http://grenlibre.fr/demo/css3/transition/slider/

======
adrenalin
So, basically, you have a main css class with "transition-duration: 1.5s;",
another class with left: -275px; and after you change to a class with left:
0px; and it animates itself without javascript (it is used only to change
classes).

That's cool, exited about new CSS features, wish they did added these
earlier..

And it reminds me a bit about Adobe Flash IDE, you can do animations without
actionscript just by using their IDE.

------
not_an_alien
Great degradation (meaning that the animation doesn't work in my current
latest-but-non-beta FF 3.6.3, but the hard image switching still does).

